
Widow of Tesla crash gives interview - jijojv
http://abc7news.com/automotive/exclusive-wife-of-man-who-died-in-tesla-crash-gives-emotional-interview-to-i-team/3325177/
======
jijojv
Apparently the "Barrier" [1] bug is only in AP2 per latest A/B tests done by
cpddan (who did the very first crash reproduction scenario in Chicago [2])

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX0bR_EQ47E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX0bR_EQ47E)
Tesla Model X with AP2.5, SW 2018.6.1

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zK2Om8Q0IA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zK2Om8Q0IA)
MS 75, AP1, SW 2018.6.1

1\.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/8a0jfh/autopil...](https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/8a0jfh/autopilot_barrier_lust_201812/)
"works for 6 months with zero issues. Then one Friday night you get an update.
Everything works that weekend, and on your way to work on Monday. Then, 18
minutes into your commute home, it drives straight at a barrier at 60 MPH."

2\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QCF8tVqM3I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QCF8tVqM3I)

